# Window coverage question:



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Can anyone help me answer this question... I am not positive this falls in with window tint or not...



"Printable window perf comes in two ways, 50/50 coverage, holes vs vinyl, and 65/35, for retail windows, more vinyl vs holes.

We are looking for a legal statement under Mass Law on governing this window automobile application."

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

You talking about the vinyl window treatments that advertise businesses etcetera, and the flag murals in the back winders of pick me up trucks ????


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes sir... that would be what they are referencing.
They don't want to be accountable for applying something that might be illegal!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Working midnight to 8am, I don't like to not be able to see in rear mv windows in the mall parking lot. If I feel it is excessive, and the operator gives me lip, I cite for it. Haven't gotten a judges appeal or a call from my court officer yet so........ I've gone back and forth on this, even via PM with some board members. I know the operator has an "unobstructed view" out but like I said, if I can't see in AT ALL, it's 250 dollars coming their way. Pay to da ordah uf: Gubernah Patrice


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been pulled over for the tint on my M3. During the day it is just slightly dark but at night its hard to see in. I just tell them its factory. Worked a few times. The fine was only a few hundred I think. Well worth it. If I'm getting pulled over for something else I just roll my windows down and they usually don't say anything.

It depends on the cop though.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

lakfan said:


> I have been pulled over for the tint on my M3. During the day it is just slightly dark but at night its hard to see in. I just tell them its factory. Worked a few times. The fine was only a few hundred I think. Well worth it. If I'm getting pulled over for something else I just roll my windows down and they usually don't say anything.
> 
> It depends on the cop though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

What was that for? I was just stating what happens to me. Tints no big deal. Its not like I have a gun or weapon.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> What was that for?


Have you read any of your posts......your the asshole these guys have to deal with all day and then you join a LE website and post stupid comments ...grow the hell up or go back to mywaste...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

mtc said:


> Of course he read his posts - he's sitting up in his room at ZooMass Amherst with his pipe, his Old Milwalkee, and his fresh new box of Extenze *having a ball*!


Where'd the other one go ????


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

lakfan said:


> What was that for? I was just stating what happens to me. Tints no big deal. Its not like I have a gun or weapon.


That is the point though. We don't know if you have a gun or not and if we cannot see in how can we tell where your hands are or if a back seat passenger has a gun pointed right at us. Its about safety and apparently you looking cool is more important than that.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

I have 35% film but have never been pulled over (for tint or any other offense). If i were ever to be pulled over. I would roll all my windows down to allow as much light in so the officer can feel more comfortable that they can see everything inside. They dont need to feel threatened by a non-existent fire arm.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

209 said:


> Its about safety and apparently you looking cool is more important than that.


Or maybe some people want heat rejection... or dont want their interior to fade colors... darker left arm....

Although they do make lighter, factory looking tint with more UV and heat rejection, it's hundreds of dollars more. Why not get the pros listed above plus the "cool look"


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

mtc said:


> I've only ever seen faded interiors on very very old cars. *That's a poor excuse. *If you're worried about UV exposure, head to CVS and pick up some sunscreen.
> 
> And leave your vehicle legal.


No it's not. Well, maybe for somebody who doesnt care about their vehicles. For somebody who wants their car to look as good, if not better, than the day they bought it 10 years later, it's very important.

I'm not justifying the use of illegal tint.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boston Man said:


> No it's not. Well, maybe for somebody who doesnt care about their vehicles. For somebody who wants their car to look as good, if not better, than the day they bought it 10 years later, it's very important.
> 
> I'm not justifying the use of illegal tint.


Thats what they sell window shades for, shades also help prevent theft.
The shades can be rolled up or taken down when the car is driven.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Want more info use the search thread closed


----------

